# Help indicators on lighting board not working



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello

My indicators on the lighting board are not working neither is the audible warning indicator in cab.
the van indicators are working fine and i plugged another lighting board into circuit and the same result.
all other lights on board work fine.

Any ideas please.

Kim


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

First thought is that it is a fuse problem.
You do not give a lot of information about what vehicle you have.
However, the power to the large indicator lamps are one thing and the micro lamp on the dash circuit may go via a relay, where the power is getting lost.
Alan


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Sounds like a poor connection at the plug on the MH


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Depending on what your base vehicle is based upon it could have a by pass relay for you towbar which sometimes has a fuse its possible the fuse has blown or the bypass system has failed.
Kev


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

The base is a Mercedes Sprinter. Where is fuse in bypass likely to be?

Thanks


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Problem sorted.... power lead to relay had come off... quick Skype call to watling Engineering to confirm that the wire in question was one of theirs and not one liable to set my alarm off  connected up to battery and hey presto I'm legal again.

Thanks to all who responded.


----------

